# pix and advice on colour?



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Just a few pix of our babies...

Here is Anna...



This is Issey...



Here is Estee...



And Lizzie...



We are thinking Issey is a blue point or possibly seal but not sure about Anna... any suggestions on Issey and Annas colouring? Their Mum is our White Oriental and their dad is a blue point Siamese.Could Anna be a chocolate or lilac point? Not sure what Taylor is masking under her white coat. She has many colours in her pedigree being white, black, blue, red,chocolate solids and pointed. Their dad carries chocolate.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

just by the pictures, not very good on the genetics involved with Taylor being a White Oriental, I think Anna is lilac point, Issey blue point and Estee, not sure if she could be red point or White Ori


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Lynn, we had assumed Estee was a white ori, never thought of her as being a red...hope she is a white ori or we will have some explaining to do with her potentially new family lol. 
Thanks for your thoughts on Anna and Issey too...much appreciated.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you wanted you could get Taylor tested to see what she carries.

Anna could be lilac and Issy blue but am not sure and it's harder to tell from photos. I'm also not sure how old they are.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou, they are three weeks old now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What was Mum's Dad and Mum? Not too hot on white cats masking colours.

I'm thinking top one lilac, next blue (def NOT seal), then white Ori.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

spid said:


> What was Mum's Dad and Mum? Not too hot on white cats masking colours.
> 
> I'm thinking top one lilac, next blue (def NOT seal), then white Ori.


Their mums dad was an odd eyed white Oriental and her mum was a blue point Siamese

Thankyou for your thoughts, we thought we had a white ori but wasn't sure of Anna and Isseys colours, but now we know that Issey is def not seal that has helped a lot as we thought that Anna was blue if Issey was seal as Anna is much lighter so that explains her colour too being lilac...if that makes sense. lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute, so glad I don't do points 

I'd colour test mum, I do all my cats so I know what I'm dealing with.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

my instant thoughts were lilac point 1st pic then blue point 2nd pic


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

a lilac colour point


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

1st pic the lilac 2nd pic a blue point


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

A lilacs white is brilliant white a blue is a cold white.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, and your kitten pix are lovely, it is nice to be able to compare a pic for colour points and I can see now how to tell the blues and the lilacs. We have only had chocolates before so these colours are new to us.
Just out of interest, what does a seal point at 2 to 3 weeks old look like for future reference? They all look so different when adults but I can't find week old kitten pics when I do a search.

Thankyou all for your thoughts


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Seal-points get colour very quickly round the edge of their ears compared to blues & lilacs. The mask fills in more completely than chocolates - it takes some time for theirs to develop.

And although the coats are slightly different colours, it's hard to see unless you either have a fantastic eye for millions of shades of white or have both in the litter so you can compare. Years back a friend had a BSH lilac-point queen and we could quite clearly see the coat colour difference once they were well cleaned up, before any colour started coming in, but we wouldn't have noticed if there had only been the one colour in the litter.

BTW I'd say a lilac point has a warmer colour body than a blue.

However it's not always easy!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Thanks Sarah, and your kitten pix are lovely, it is nice to be able to compare a pic for colour points and I can see now how to tell the blues and the lilacs. We have only had chocolates before so these colours are new to us.
> Just out of interest, what does a seal point at 2 to 3 weeks old look like for future reference? They all look so different when adults but I can't find week old kitten pics when I do a search.
> 
> Thankyou all for your thoughts


sealpoint around 3/4 week,feel free to store these piccys


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

It's so weird how your seal point's pawpads are that pale when compared to my seal silver shaded point at the same age, they were completely seal brown. Can the silver make a difference in that? anyone know? Or is it just random?

But oh my gosh how cute she is!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

My silver pointed pads have always been paler then solid pointed pads at same age.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> It's so weird how your seal point's pawpads are that pale when compared to my seal silver shaded point at the same age, they were completely seal brown. Can the silver make a difference in that? anyone know? Or is it just random?
> 
> But oh my gosh how cute she is!


Yeah shes defo seal ND,i cant answer your question though.

She is cute ill show you what she looks like now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

couple more


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea but just wanted to say they are absolutely gorgeous! I am loving the smoky ****** colour of them - look so unusual.

when people say lilac does this imply they really are that colour - if that makes sense?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> I have absolutely no idea but just wanted to say they are absolutely gorgeous! I am loving the smoky ****** colour of them - look so unusual.
> 
> when people say lilac does this imply they really are that colour - if that makes sense?


no a lilac cat isn't really a light shade of purple it looks like a sort of shade of light grey with a pinkish tone hard to explain ill try get you a pic of a lilas self.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

here crispycat

http://www.topmarxcats.com/IMPGRCHDJPINKFLOYD.JPG


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> no a lilac cat isn't really a light shade of purple it looks like a sort of shade of light grey with a pinkish tone hard to explain ill try get you a pic of a lilas self.


thanks so much for the info - I was for a moment imaging a cat with a purple rinse!


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> here crispycat
> 
> http://www.topmarxcats.com/IMPGRCHDJPINKFLOYD.JPG


oh heck he looks like a snuggle bug! Love snuggly cats and love grey ones too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> thanks so much for the info - I was for a moment imaging a cat with a purple rinse!


your welcome


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

is he one of your bsh? if so huge hugs to him!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> is he one of your bsh? if so huge hugs to him!


oh no its just a pic off the net that one


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

ah but judging from ur pics they are all snuggle bugs too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> ah but judging from ur pics they are all snuggle bugs too


In a bit of a colourpoint freak..hence all the colourpoints 

Thankyou CC.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

ah i must stop hijacking this thread and look up what colour point means 

BSH you must truly love breeding these cats as 5 kids and I'm not sure how many cats is no mean feat - I salute you! (I am done most days with 2 cats and 2 kids - one being a sulky teenager at present!!)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

crispycat said:


> ah i must stop hijacking this thread and look up what colour point means
> 
> BSH you must truly love breeding these cats as 5 kids and I'm not sure how many cats is no mean feat - I salute you! (I am done most days with 2 cats and 2 kids - one being a sulky teenager at present!!)


Its madness cc,but we get by and manage 

Thankyou very kind of you,


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Sharon,

Pic of Seal Point Siamese at 14 days....hope this helps, Lisa.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

crispycat said:


> ah i must stop hijacking this thread and look up what colour point means
> 
> BSH you must truly love breeding these cats as 5 kids and I'm not sure how many cats is no mean feat - I salute you! (I am done most days with 2 cats and 2 kids - one being a sulky teenager at present!!)


Colour points - cats with colour on their 'points' - face, ears, tail and legs 

One baby lilac point, one older lilac point and one chocolate point


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Colour points - cats with colour on their 'points' - face, ears, tail and legs
> 
> One baby lilac point, one older lilac point and one chocolate point


thank you so much for taking the time to post that lyn - what beaties they are and i do love their "points"

so learnt 2 new things today - lilac and point and am loving both 

I take it they are your kitties lyn? hugs to them from me!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> no a lilac cat isn't really a light shade of purple it looks like a sort of shade of light grey with a pinkish tone


I call it mushroom pink, like the underside of a mushroom



NorthernDarkness said:


> It's so weird how your seal point's pawpads are that pale when compared to my seal silver shaded point at the same age, they were completely seal brown. Can the silver make a difference in that? anyone know? Or is it just random?


My tawnys (seal/black) have the same paw pad colour as black silvers at that age, so I don't think silver has anything to do with it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> I call it mushroom pink, like the underside of a mushroom


What a perfect description


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> sealpoint around 3/4 week,feel free to store these piccys
> 
> View attachment 115952
> 
> ...


Thankyou Sarah, he's so cute, I will store them for future reference thankyou.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Thankyou Sarah, he's so cute, I will store them for future reference thankyou.


your welcome sharon


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

crispycat said:


> ah i must stop hijacking this thread and look up what colour point means


You're very welcome to hijack it lol, it is nice to read all the discussions about Cps. It doesn't matter who starts a thread, it is just interesting to read everyones thoughts and interests


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

lisajjl1 said:


> Hi Sharon,
> 
> Pic of Seal Point Siamese at 14 days....hope this helps, Lisa.


Thankyou Lisa, it helps a lot.  Beautiful pic too.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Did I hear the word COLOURPOINTS......... I looovvvvvveeeeeeee them , more than jammy doggers ... Now that's saying sometime lol :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Did I hear the word COLOURPOINTS......... I looovvvvvveeeeeeee them , more than jammy doggers ... Now that's saying sometime lol :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Ooohhhhh I love jammie dodgers, although I prefer the jam creams as dodgers don't have the cream inside. I haven't had a biscuit since the 7th of April...trying to lose weight for my daughters wedding next month and after that I am going to treat myself lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Ooohhhhh I love jammie dodgers, although I prefer the jam creams as dodgers don't have the cream inside. I haven't had a biscuit since the 7th of April...trying to lose weight for my daughters wedding next month and after that I am going to treat myself lol.


My OH says I love doggers more than him ... Yes it's true I do ... Doggers and iced donuts .... Yum bloody yum ... Wedding , oh I hope you all have a fab day .. It will be my first anniversary next month too ... July is a lovely month x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> My OH says I love doggers more than him ... Yes it's true I do ... Doggers and iced donuts .... Yum bloody yum ... Wedding , oh I hope you all have a fab day .. It will be my first anniversary next month too ... July is a lovely month x


we got married in july too,never yet remembered our anniversary not one and its been 5 year this year we had a double wedding with OH's sis,i was 5 months preggers too.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> we got married in july too,never yet remembered our anniversary not one and its been 5 year this year we had a double wedding with OH's sis,i was 5 months preggers too.
> 
> View attachment 116025


We have a plague on the wall so I cannot forget. Lol You do look lovely ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> We have a plague on the wall so I cannot forget. Lol You do look lovely ...


lol cheers.Plague sounds a good ideaweve not got round to getting any photos done  there all just on computer lol.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> We have a plague on the wall so I cannot forget. Lol You do look lovely ...


Jesus Rach you have a Plague on your wall  I thought we had rid of the Black Death yonks ago :ihih::ihih:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol cheers.Plague sounds a good ideaweve not got round to getting any photos done  there all just on computer lol.


Sara your at it an all lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Sara your at it an all lol


Well I dint know how to spell it so I blame her


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Well I dint know how to spell it so I blame her


Absolutely all her fault ..... way to many jammy dodgers me thinks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Absolutely all her fault ..... way to many jammy dodgers me thinks


lolol you know it shirl :devil:


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> You're very welcome to hijack it lol, it is nice to read all the discussions about Cps. It doesn't matter who starts a thread, it is just interesting to read everyones thoughts and interests


oh thank you  it has been a very interesting lesson for me and ur kitties look adorable! snuggles from me to them - I spend far too much time here snuggling my kitties than doing anything usueful - but...oh wait isn't that useful? so says me trying to convince myself!


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> we got married in july too,never yet remembered our anniversary not one and its been 5 year this year we had a double wedding with OH's sis,i was 5 months preggers too.
> 
> View attachment 116025


and BSH you are as gorgeous as your cats 

we never remember our anniversary either!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> Jesus Rach you have a Plague on your wall  I thought we had rid of the Black Death yonks ago :ihih::ihih:


Pmsl ...... It's one of those shabby Chic plaque things , I have lots of shabby things ... Including the hubby lol

And yes I spelt it wrong... Predictive text ... Am Sorry lol


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> we got married in july too,never yet remembered our anniversary not one and its been 5 year this year we had a double wedding with OH's sis,i was 5 months preggers too.
> 
> View attachment 116025


Love the wedding photo Sarah, you made a beautiful bride.
Can't believe you never remember your Anniversary lol. I thought it was men who forgot...the best way for Kevin to remember our Anniversary is to forget it once lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Love the wedding photo Sarah, you made a beautiful bride.
> Can't believe you never remember your Anniversary lol. I thought it was men who forgot...the best way for Kevin to remember our Anniversary is to forget it once lol


Thankyou Sharon,lol yes me and OH are both to blame too many kids you see I forget everything 

That's funny what you said about kevin,he does well to remember


----------

